# ISP near dodsworth layout (Whitefield)



## rakesh_ic (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for an ISP in borewell road (Dodsworth layout) in whitefield.

Please suggest me some wired broadband available here. I have checked with Airtel/Act/You etc and they do not have feasibilty in my area.

 Please suggest as I am desperately looking for a wired connection.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 17, 2012)

Bump.. please help Bangloreans


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 19, 2012)

rakesh_ic said:


> Bump.. please help Bangloreans



wow 72 views and no help.. hmm


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 20, 2012)

100 view now.. Bat up for the century.. But no help yet


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

YOU Broadband & Cable India Ltd., High speed broadband plans 1Mbps to 12Mbps 
It's Best AFAIK!! FTW


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> YOU Broadband & Cable India Ltd., High speed broadband plans 1Mbps to 12Mbps
> It's Best AFAIK!! FTW



thanks for replying.. but i am afraid, you is not available in my area.. Please suggest the networks available in the area specified only...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 27, 2012)

Railtel


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 27, 2012)

I doubt railtel will provide connections for anyone outside indian railways


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 28, 2012)

Checked with railtel already and they said they dont have the feasibility 

Any more suggestions??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 28, 2012)

check BSNL and Reliance.they are pretty much all over the country


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2012)

Airtel is available at the place. But their pricing and FUP sucks. Don't go for Reliance, i really had a very bad experience with them. 

If you can get BSNL, it is really good compared to Aircel, but their CC sucks.

Also try, ACT BB, currently using this and speed is good, although their CC sucks, their plans are ok and speed is good. Try that too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 28, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Airtel is available at the place. But their pricing and FUP sucks. Don't go for Reliance, i really had a very bad experience with them.
> 
> If you can get BSNL, it is really good compared to Aircel, but their CC sucks.
> 
> Also try, ACT BB, currently using this and speed is good, although their CC sucks, their plans are ok and speed is good. Try that too.



Thanks for the reply. I checked with airtel guys before but they came back saying they dont have the feasibility (which i am not really convinced about). 

Can you provide me any contact numbers in airtel (the line man or the sales person in the area) so that i can call and talk to them personally before raising a formal request again?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2012)

rakesh_ic said:


> Thanks for the reply. I checked with airtel guys before but they came back saying they dont have the feasibility (which i am not really convinced about).
> 
> Can you provide me any contact numbers in airtel (the line man or the sales person in the area) so that i can call and talk to them personally before raising a formal request again?



I don't have any numbers, but still you just raise a request which will get you some more information and the reality.

If that is not gonna help, try BSNL. I guess this is the only option for you. Also call up Reliance and ask for feasiblity.


----------

